# Internet stops working...whats wrong



## stish50 (Dec 16, 2005)

Hey guys, I have been reading this site for a while and I find it very helpful and informative. My problem is that my intenet seems to lose its connectivity after the cpu has been turned on for about a couple hours.

I also have soe problems sometimes when I turn off my cpu a few windows pop up and tell me that certain programs are not responding. This happens when my cpu has been left on for extended periods of time and my cpu seems to slow down a little bit. I use AVG-antivirus, Microsoft anti-spyware, Spybot, Spyware blaster, Adaware, and Zonealarm.

Here is my log file from hijackthis:

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 10:52:13 PM, on 12/16/2005
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\ACS\AOLAcsd.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\TopSpeed\2.0\aoltsmon.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgamsvr.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgupsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTSvcCDA.EXE
C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel Application Accelerator\iaantmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7DEBUG\MDM.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\PERSON~1\MPFSERVICE.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\MSSQL$MICROSOFTBCM\Binn\sqlservr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\ZoneLabs\vsmon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\wanmpsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\MsPMSPSv.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\PERSON~1\MpfAgent.exe
c:\program files\mcafee.com\agent\mcagent.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_04\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel Application Accelerator\iaanotif.exe
C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD\DVDLauncher.exe
C:\Program Files\Creative\SBAudigy2\Surround Mixer\CTSysVol.exe
C:\Program Files\Creative\SBAudigy2\DVDAudio\CTDVDDet.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTHELPER.EXE
C:\Program Files\Dell\Media Experience\PCMService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswctrl.exe
C:\Program Files\Viewpoint\Viewpoint Manager\ViewMgr.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\AOL\AOLSPY~1\AOLSP Scheduler.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SM1BG.EXE
C:\Program Files\Microsoft IntelliPoint\point32.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft AntiSpyware\gcasServ.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell Photo AIO Printer 922\dlbtbmgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell Photo AIO Printer 922\dlbtbmon.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\AOL\110470~1\EE\AOLHOS~1.EXE
C:\Program Files\DIGStream\digstream.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\PERSON~1\MpfTray.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgcc.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft AntiSpyware\gcasDtServ.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\AOL\110470~1\EE\AOLServiceHost.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe
C:\Program Files\AOL Computer Check-Up\ACCAgnt.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft IntelliType Pro\type32.exe
C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell Support\DSAgnt.exe
C:\Program Files\AIM\aim.exe
C:\Program Files\America Online 9.0a\waol.exe
C:\Program Files\Digital Line Detect\DLG.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Encarta\Encarta Reference Library DVD 2005\EDICT.EXE
C:\Program Files\America Online 9.0a\shellmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\OFFICE11\WINWORD.EXE
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\DOCUME~1\PIMP\LOCALS~1\Temp\Temporary Directory 2 for hijackthis.zip\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.dell4me.com/myway
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.insidecarolina.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.dell4me.com/myway
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.insidecarolina.com/
F3 - REG:win.ini: load=???
?, ???????????????????????
F2 - REG:system.ini: UserInit=C:\WINDOWS\system32\Userinit.exe
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 6.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: DriveLetterAccess - {5CA3D70E-1895-11CF-8E15-001234567890} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswshx.dll
O2 - BHO: MSEvents Object - {7697DB96-5DA3-44F2-BC97-AD35E5F4CEDC} - C:\WINDOWS\Registration\mainole.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: CleanMyPC Popup Blocker - {7A9BC6B1-7F27-47c6-A66D-13582E81E537} - C:\Program Files\CleanMyPC Popup Blocker\CleanBHO.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar3.dll
O3 - Toolbar: AOL Toolbar - {4982D40A-C53B-4615-B15B-B5B5E98D167C} - C:\Program Files\AOL Toolbar\toolbar.dll (file missing)
O3 - Toolbar: (no name) - {BA52B914-B692-46c4-B683-905236F6F655} - (no file)
O3 - Toolbar: CleanMyPC Toolbar - {04164EC4-1E48-4279-818E-3721931E7636} - C:\Program Files\CleanMyPC Popup Blocker\CleanBar.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar3.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_04\bin\jusched.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IAAnotif] C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel Application Accelerator\iaanotif.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ATIPTA] C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI Control Panel\atiptaxx.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DVDLauncher] "C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD\DVDLauncher.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CTSysVol] C:\Program Files\Creative\SBAudigy2\Surround Mixer\CTSysVol.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CTDVDDet] C:\Program Files\Creative\SBAudigy2\DVDAudio\CTDVDDet.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CTHelper] CTHELPER.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AsioReg] REGSVR32.EXE /S CTASIO.DLL
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UpdReg] C:\WINDOWS\UpdReg.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PCMService] "C:\Program Files\Dell\Media Experience\PCMService.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [dla] C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswctrl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UpdateManager] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sonic\Update Manager\sgtray.exe" /r
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ViewMgr] C:\Program Files\Viewpoint\Viewpoint Manager\ViewMgr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AOL Spyware Protection] "C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\AOL\AOLSPY~1\AOLSP Scheduler.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SM1BG] C:\WINDOWS\SM1BG.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [type32] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft IntelliType Pro\type32.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IntelliPoint] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft IntelliPoint\point32.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HostManager] C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\1104705837\EE\AOLHostManager.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Pure Networks Port Magic] "C:\PROGRA~1\PURENE~1\PORTMA~1\PortAOL.exe" -Run
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [gcasServ] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft AntiSpyware\gcasServ.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Dell Photo AIO Printer 922] "C:\Program Files\Dell Photo AIO Printer 922\dlbtbmgr.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ISUSPM Startup] C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\INSTAL~1\UPDATE~1\ISUSPM.exe -startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DIGStream] C:\Program Files\DIGStream\digstream.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MPFExe] C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\PERSON~1\MpfTray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_CC] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgcc.exe /STARTUP
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MCAgentExe] c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mcagent.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MCUpdateExe] C:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\McUpdate.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Zone Labs Client] C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MoneyAgent] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft Money\System\mnyexpr.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [AOLCC] "C:\Program Files\AOL Computer Check-Up\ACCAgnt.exe" /startup
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SpybotSD TeaTimer] C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [DellSupport] "C:\Program Files\Dell Support\DSAgnt.exe" /startup
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [AIM] C:\Program Files\AIM\aim.exe -cnetwait.odl
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [AOL Fast Start] "C:\Program Files\America Online 9.0a\AOL.EXE" -b
O4 - Global Startup: Digital Line Detect.lnk = ?
O8 - Extra context menu item: &AIM Search - res://C:\Program Files\AIM Toolbar\AIMBar.dll/aimsearch.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Google Search - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar3.dll/cmsearch.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Translate English Word - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar3.dll/cmwordtrans.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Viewpoint Search - res://C:\Program Files\Viewpoint\Viewpoint Toolbar\ViewBar.dll/CXTSEARCH.HTML
O8 - Extra context menu item: Backward Links - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar3.dll/cmbacklinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Cached Snapshot of Page - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar3.dll/cmcache.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Similar Pages - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar3.dll/cmsimilar.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Translate Page into English - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar3.dll/cmtrans.html
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_04\bin\npjpi150_04.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_04\bin\npjpi150_04.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {85d1f590-48f4-11d9-9669-0800200c9a66} - %windir%\bdoscandel.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Uninstall BitDefender Online Scanner v8 - {85d1f590-48f4-11d9-9669-0800200c9a66} - %windir%\bdoscandel.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Researcher - {9455301C-CF6B-11D3-A266-00C04F689C50} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Encarta Researcher\EROPROJ.DLL
O9 - Extra button: AIM - {AC9E2541-2814-11d5-BC6D-00B0D0A1DE45} - C:\Program Files\AIM\aim.exe
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {B205A35E-1FC4-4CE3-818B-899DBBB3388C} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Encarta Search Bar\ENCSBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - (no file)
O9 - Extra button: MUSICMATCH MX Web Player - {d81ca86b-ef63-42af-bee3-4502d9a03c2d} - http://wwws.musicmatch.com/mmz/openWebRadio.html (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra button: WeatherBug - {AF6CABAB-61F9-4f12-A198-B7D41EF1CB52} - C:\PROGRA~1\AWS\WEATHE~1\Weather.exe (file missing) (HKCU)
O16 - DPF: {01A88BB1-1174-41EC-ACCB-963509EAE56B} (SysProWmi Class) - http://support.dell.com/systemprofiler/SysPro.CAB
O16 - DPF: {0EB0E74A-2A76-4AB3-A7FB-9BD8C29F7F75} (CKAVWebScan Object) - http://www.kaspersky.com/downloads/kws/kavwebscan_unicode.cab
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=39204
O16 - DPF: {238F6F83-B8B4-11CF-8771-00A024541EE3} (WficaCtl Object) - http://download2.citrix.com/FILES/en/products/client/sica/current/wfica.cab
O16 - DPF: {38578BF0-0ABB-11D3-9330-0080C6F796A1} (Create & Print ActiveX Plug-in) - http://di.imgag.com/imgag/cp/install/AxCtp.cab
O16 - DPF: {4A3CF76B-EC7A-405D-A67D-8DC6B52AB35B} (QDiagAOLCCUpdateObj Class) - http://aolcc.aol.com/computercheckup/qdiagcc.cab
O16 - DPF: {4ED9DDF0-7479-4BBE-9335-5A1EDB1D8A21} (McAfee.com Operating System Class) - https://objects.aol.com/mcafee/molbin/shared/mcinsctl/en-us/4,0,0,83/mcinsctl.cab
O16 - DPF: {5D86DDB5-BDF9-441B-9E9E-D4730F4EE499} (BDSCANONLINE Control) - http://www.bitdefender.com/scan8/oscan8.cab
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1125941505859
O16 - DPF: {94B82441-A413-4E43-8422-D49930E69764} (TLIEFlashObj Class) - https://webchat.dell.com/Media/VisitorChat/TLIEFlash.CAB
O16 - DPF: {BCC0FF27-31D9-4614-A68E-C18E1ADA4389} (DwnldGroupMgr Class) - https://objects.aol.com/mcafee/molbin/shared/mcgdmgr/en-us/1,0,0,20/McGDMgr.cab
O16 - DPF: {D1ACD2D8-7312-4D06-BECD-90EB094D2277} - http://mediaplayer.walmart.com/installer/install.cab
O16 - DPF: {D719897A-B07A-4C0C-AEA9-9B663A28DFCB} (iTunesDetector Class) - http://ax.phobos.apple.com.edgesuite.net/detection/ITDetector.cab
O20 - Winlogon Notify: mainole - C:\WINDOWS\Registration\mainole.dll (file missing)
O23 - Service: AOL Connectivity Service (AOL ACS) - America Online - C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\ACS\AOLAcsd.exe
O23 - Service: AOL TopSpeed Monitor (AOL TopSpeedMonitor) - America Online, Inc - C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\TopSpeed\2.0\aoltsmon.exe
O23 - Service: AOL Spyware Protection Service (AOLService) - Unknown owner - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\AOL\AOLSPY~1\\aolserv.exe
O23 - Service: AVG7 Alert Manager Server (Avg7Alrt) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgamsvr.exe
O23 - Service: AVG7 Update Service (Avg7UpdSvc) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgupsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Creative Service for CDROM Access - Creative Technology Ltd - C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTSvcCDA.EXE
O23 - Service: dlbt_device - Dell - C:\WINDOWS\system32\dlbtcoms.exe
O23 - Service: IAA Event Monitor (IAANTMon) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel Application Accelerator\iaantmon.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPodService - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee SecurityCenter Update Manager (mcupdmgr.exe) - Networks Associates Technology, Inc - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\Agent\mcupdmgr.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Personal Firewall Service (MpfService) - McAfee Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\PERSON~1\MPFSERVICE.exe
O23 - Service: TrueVector Internet Monitor (vsmon) - Zone Labs, LLC - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\ZoneLabs\vsmon.exe
O23 - Service: WAN Miniport (ATW) Service (WANMiniportService) - America Online, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\wanmpsvc.exe

Thanks all!


----------



## stish50 (Dec 16, 2005)

Also, when my computar first starts up once i click my username, a window pops up and says: " (block symbol) (block symbol) (block symbol) (block symbol)"

Thanks again for the help


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

Download *WinPFind*
*Right Click* the Zip Folder and Select "*Extract All*"
Extract it somewhere you will remember like the *Desktop*
Dont do anything with it yet!

Reboot into Safe Mode
Restart your computer and as soon as it starts booting up again continuously tap F8. A menu should come up where you will be given the option to enter Safe Mode.

Doubleclick *WinPFind.exe*
Click "*Start Scan*"
*It will scan the entire System, so please be patient!*
Once the Scan is Complete
Reboot back to Normal Mode!
Go to the *WinPFind folder*
Locate *WinPFind.txt*
Place those results in the next post!


----------



## stish50 (Dec 16, 2005)

Here it is, thanks for the help:

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Windows OS and Versions »»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»
Product Name: Microsoft Windows XP Current Build: Service Pack 2 Current Build Number: 2600
Internet Explorer Version: 6.0.2900.2180

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Checking Selected Standard Folders »»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»

Checking %SystemDrive% folder...

Checking %ProgramFilesDir% folder...

Checking %WinDir% folder...

Checking %System% folder...
PEC2 8/29/2002 5:00:00 AM 41397 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\DFRG.MSC
PTech 8/3/2005 9:33:42 AM 520456 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\LegitCheckControl.DLL
PECompact2 12/8/2005 7:20:26 PM 2714976 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\MRT.exe
aspack 12/8/2005 7:20:26 PM 2714976 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\MRT.exe
aspack 8/4/2004 2:56:36 AM 708096 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\ntdll.dll
Umonitor 8/4/2004 2:56:44 AM 657920 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\rasdlg.dll
aspack 4/24/2005 4:31:58 PM 281232 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\trjscan.trb
aspack 4/18/2005 12:27:40 AM 351368 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\trupd.trb
winsync 8/29/2002 5:00:00 AM 1309184 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WBDBASE.DEU

Checking %System%\Drivers folder and sub-folders...
UPX! 12/7/2005 8:26:10 AM 749600 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\drivers\avg7core.sys
FSG! 12/7/2005 8:26:10 AM 749600 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\drivers\avg7core.sys
PEC2 12/7/2005 8:26:10 AM 749600 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\drivers\avg7core.sys
aspack 12/7/2005 8:26:10 AM 749600 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\drivers\avg7core.sys
PTech 8/4/2004 12:41:38 AM 1309184 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\drivers\mtlstrm.sys

Items found in C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\drivers\ETC\hosts
127.0.0.1	abetterinternet.com
127.0.0.1	www.abetterinternet.com
127.0.0.1	belt.abetterinternet.com
127.0.0.1	www.belt.abetterinternet.com
127.0.0.1	c.abetterinternet.com
127.0.0.1	www.c.abetterinternet.com
127.0.0.1	download.abetterinternet.com
127.0.0.1	www.download.abetterinternet.com
127.0.0.1	download2.abetterinternet.com
127.0.0.1	www.download2.abetterinternet.com
127.0.0.1	s.abetterinternet.com
127.0.0.1	www.s.abetterinternet.com
127.0.0.1	thinstall.abetterinternet.com
127.0.0.1	www.thinstall.abetterinternet.com
127.0.0.1	www.abetterinternet.com
127.0.0.1	abetterinternet.com

Checking the Windows folder and sub-folders for system and hidden files within the last 60 days...
12/17/2005 6:37:44 PM S 2048 C:\WINDOWS\BOOTSTAT.DAT
12/16/2005 1:28:44 PM H 54156 C:\WINDOWS\QTFont.qfn
12/17/2005 12:26:26 PM H 35874 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\vsconfig.xml
12/2/2005 5:48:16 PM H 4212 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\zllictbl.dat
11/30/2005 11:17:10 PM S 21633 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\CatRoot\{F750E6C3-38EE-11D1-85E5-00C04FC295EE}\KB905915.cat
12/1/2005 7:12:48 PM S 10925 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\CatRoot\{F750E6C3-38EE-11D1-85E5-00C04FC295EE}\KB910437.cat
12/17/2005 6:37:40 PM H 8192 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\CONFIG\DEFAULT.LOG
12/17/2005 6:38:26 PM H 1024 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\CONFIG\SAM.LOG
12/17/2005 6:37:44 PM H 16384 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\CONFIG\SECURITY.LOG
12/17/2005 6:41:28 PM H 167936 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\CONFIG\SOFTWARE.LOG
12/17/2005 6:37:48 PM H 1294336 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\CONFIG\SYSTEM.LOG
12/15/2005 9:03:58 AM H 1024 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\CONFIG\systemprofile\NTUSER.DAT.LOG
11/14/2005 6:14:46 PM S 558 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\CONFIG\systemprofile\Application Data\Microsoft\CryptnetUrlCache\Content\E6024EAC88E6B6165D49FE3C95ADD735
11/14/2005 6:14:46 PM S 144 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\CONFIG\systemprofile\Application Data\Microsoft\CryptnetUrlCache\MetaData\E6024EAC88E6B6165D49FE3C95ADD735
11/29/2005 1:41:42 AM HS 388 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\Microsoft\Protect\S-1-5-18\User\b5065c6d-22af-4e21-b010-865e4461cbf9
11/29/2005 1:41:42 AM HS 24 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\Microsoft\Protect\S-1-5-18\User\Preferred
12/17/2005 6:36:50 PM H 6 C:\WINDOWS\Tasks\SA.DAT

Checking for CPL files...
Microsoft Corporation 8/4/2004 2:56:58 AM 68608 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\access.cpl
Microsoft Corporation 8/4/2004 2:56:58 AM 549888 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\appwiz.cpl
Creative Technology Ltd. 5/28/2001 1:47:00 PM 32768 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\AudioHQU.cpl
4/20/2004 12:07:08 PM 24576 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\BACSCPL.cpl
Microsoft Corporation 8/4/2004 2:56:58 AM 110592 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\bthprops.cpl
Creative Technology Ltd. 3/30/2001 2:00:00 AM 230912 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\CTDetect.cpl
Microsoft Corporation 8/4/2004 2:56:58 AM 135168 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\desk.cpl
Microsoft Corporation 8/4/2004 2:56:58 AM 80384 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\firewall.cpl
Microsoft Corporation 8/4/2004 2:56:58 AM 155136 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\hdwwiz.cpl
Microsoft Corporation 8/4/2004 2:56:58 AM 358400 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\inetcpl.cpl
Microsoft Corporation 8/4/2004 2:56:58 AM 129536 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\intl.cpl
Microsoft Corporation 8/4/2004 2:56:58 AM 380416 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\irprops.cpl
InstallShield Software Corporation6/16/2004 6:03:30 AM 73728 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\ISUSPM.cpl
Microsoft Corporation 8/4/2004 2:56:58 AM 68608 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\joy.cpl
Sun Microsystems, Inc. 6/3/2005 2:52:54 AM 49265 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\jpicpl32.cpl
Microsoft Corporation 8/29/2002 5:00:00 AM 187904 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\MAIN.CPL
Microsoft Corporation 8/4/2004 2:56:58 AM 618496 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\mmsys.cpl
Microsoft Corporation 8/29/2002 5:00:00 AM 35840 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\NCPA.CPL
Microsoft Corporation 8/4/2004 2:56:58 AM 25600 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\netsetup.cpl
Microsoft Corporation 8/4/2004 2:56:58 AM 257024 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\nusrmgr.cpl
Microsoft Corporation 8/4/2004 2:56:58 AM 32768 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\odbccp32.cpl
Microsoft Corporation 8/4/2004 2:56:58 AM 114688 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\powercfg.cpl
Microsoft Corporation 8/4/2004 2:56:58 AM 298496 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\sysdm.cpl
Microsoft Corporation 8/29/2002 5:00:00 AM 28160 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\TELEPHON.CPL
Texas Instruments Incorporated 2/27/2004 2:32:16 PM 32768 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\TIControlPanel.cpl
Microsoft Corporation 8/4/2004 2:56:58 AM 94208 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\timedate.cpl
Microsoft Corporation 8/4/2004 2:56:58 AM 148480 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\wscui.cpl
Microsoft Corporation 5/26/2005 3:16:30 AM 174360 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\wuaucpl.cpl
Microsoft Corporation 5/26/2005 3:16:30 AM 174360 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\DLLCACHE\wuaucpl.cpl

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Checking Selected Startup Folders »»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»

Checking files in %ALLUSERSPROFILE%\Startup folder...
9/3/2002 9:00:00 AM HS 84 C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\DESKTOP.INI
8/18/2004 2:32:30 AM 493 C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\Digital Line Detect.lnk

Checking files in %ALLUSERSPROFILE%\Application Data folder...
 9/3/2002 8:50:46 AM HS 62 C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\DESKTOP.INI

Checking files in %USERPROFILE%\Startup folder...
9/3/2002 9:00:00 AM HS 84 C:\Documents and Settings\PIMP\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\DESKTOP.INI

Checking files in %USERPROFILE%\Application Data folder...
5/15/2005 9:19:50 PM 1219 C:\Documents and Settings\PIMP\Application Data\AdobeDLM.log
9/3/2002 8:50:46 AM HS 62 C:\Documents and Settings\PIMP\Application Data\DESKTOP.INI
5/15/2005 9:19:50 PM 0 C:\Documents and Settings\PIMP\Application Data\dm.ini

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Checking Selected Registry Keys »»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\User Agent\Post Platform]
SV1 =

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Shell Extensions\Approved]

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Shell Extensions\Approved]

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\*\shellex\ContextMenuHandlers]
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\*\shellex\ContextMenuHandlers\AVG7 Shell Extension
{9F97547E-4609-42C5-AE0C-81C61FFAEBC3} = C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Free\avgse.dll
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\*\shellex\ContextMenuHandlers\BriefcaseMenu
{85BBD920-42A0-1069-A2E4-08002B30309D} = syncui.dll
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\*\shellex\ContextMenuHandlers\Offline Files
{750fdf0e-2a26-11d1-a3ea-080036587f03} = %SystemRoot%\System32\cscui.dll
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\*\shellex\ContextMenuHandlers\Open With
{09799AFB-AD67-11d1-ABCD-00C04FC30936} = %SystemRoot%\system32\SHELL32.dll
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\*\shellex\ContextMenuHandlers\Open With EncryptionMenu
{A470F8CF-A1E8-4f65-8335-227475AA5C46} = %SystemRoot%\system32\SHELL32.dll
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\*\shellex\ContextMenuHandlers\Trojan Remover
{52B87208-9CCF-42C9-B88E-069281105805} = C:\PROGRA~1\TROJAN~1\Trshlex.dll
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\*\shellex\ContextMenuHandlers\{a2a9545d-a0c2-42b4-9708-a0b2badd77c8}
Start Menu Pin = %SystemRoot%\system32\SHELL32.dll

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Folder\shellex\ContextMenuHandlers]
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Folder\shellex\ContextMenuHandlers\AVG7 Shell Extension
{9F97547E-4609-42C5-AE0C-81C61FFAEBC3} = C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Free\avgse.dll
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Folder\shellex\ContextMenuHandlers\BriefcaseMenu
{85BBD920-42A0-1069-A2E4-08002B30309D} = syncui.dll
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Folder\shellex\ContextMenuHandlers\Trojan Remover
{52B87208-9CCF-42C9-B88E-069281105805} = C:\PROGRA~1\TROJAN~1\Trshlex.dll

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Directory\shellex\ContextMenuHandlers]
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Directory\shellex\ContextMenuHandlers\EncryptionMenu
{A470F8CF-A1E8-4f65-8335-227475AA5C46} = %SystemRoot%\system32\SHELL32.dll
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Directory\shellex\ContextMenuHandlers\Offline Files
{750fdf0e-2a26-11d1-a3ea-080036587f03} = %SystemRoot%\System32\cscui.dll
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Directory\shellex\ContextMenuHandlers\Sharing
{f81e9010-6ea4-11ce-a7ff-00aa003ca9f6} = ntshrui.dll

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Folder\shellex\ColumnHandlers]
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Folder\shellex\ColumnHandlers\{0D2E74C4-3C34-11d2-A27E-00C04FC30871}
= %SystemRoot%\system32\SHELL32.dll
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Folder\shellex\ColumnHandlers\{24F14F01-7B1C-11d1-838f-0000F80461CF}
= %SystemRoot%\system32\SHELL32.dll
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Folder\shellex\ColumnHandlers\{24F14F02-7B1C-11d1-838f-0000F80461CF}
= %SystemRoot%\system32\SHELL32.dll
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Folder\shellex\ColumnHandlers\{66742402-F9B9-11D1-A202-0000F81FEDEE}
= %SystemRoot%\system32\SHELL32.dll

[HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects]
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects\{06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3}
AcroIEHlprObj Class = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 6.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects\{53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F}
= C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects\{5CA3D70E-1895-11CF-8E15-001234567890}
DriveLetterAccess = C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswshx.dll
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects\{7697DB96-5DA3-44F2-BC97-AD35E5F4CEDC}
MSEvents Object = C:\WINDOWS\Registration\mainole.dll
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects\{7A9BC6B1-7F27-47c6-A66D-13582E81E537}
CleanMyPCPopupBlocker Class = C:\Program Files\CleanMyPC Popup Blocker\CleanBHO.dll
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects\{AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7}
Google Toolbar Helper = c:\program files\google\googletoolbar3.dll

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Explorer Bars]
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Explorer Bars\{4D5C8C25-D075-11d0-B416-00C04FB90376}
&Tip of the Day = %SystemRoot%\System32\shdocvw.dll
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Explorer Bars\{9455301C-CF6B-11D3-A266-00C04F689C50}
Encarta &Researcher = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Encarta Researcher\EROPROJ.DLL

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ToolBar]
{4982D40A-C53B-4615-B15B-B5B5E98D167C} = AOL Toolbar	: C:\Program Files\AOL Toolbar\toolbar.dll
{BA52B914-B692-46c4-B683-905236F6F655} = : 
{04164EC4-1E48-4279-818E-3721931E7636} = CleanMyPC Toolbar	: C:\Program Files\CleanMyPC Popup Blocker\CleanBar.dll
{2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} = &Google	: c:\program files\google\googletoolbar3.dll

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Extensions]
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Extensions\{08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501}
MenuText = Sun Java Console	: C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_04\bin\npjpi150_04.dll
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Extensions\{85d1f590-48f4-11d9-9669-0800200c9a66}
MenuText = Uninstall BitDefender Online Scanner v8	: 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Extensions\{92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263}
ButtonText = Research	: 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Extensions\{9455301C-CF6B-11D3-A266-00C04F689C50}
ButtonText = Researcher	: 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Extensions\{AC9E2541-2814-11d5-BC6D-00B0D0A1DE45}
ButtonText = AIM	: C:\Program Files\AIM\aim.exe
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Extensions\{B205A35E-1FC4-4CE3-818B-899DBBB3388C}
MenuText = : 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Extensions\{CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE}
MenuText = : 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Extensions\{d81ca86b-ef63-42af-bee3-4502d9a03c2d}
ButtonText = MUSICMATCH MX Web Player	: 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Extensions\{FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683}
ButtonText = Messenger	: C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Explorer Bars]
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Explorer Bars\{32683183-48a0-441b-a342-7c2a440a9478}
=

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar]
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar\ShellBrowser
{42CDD1BF-3FFB-4238-8AD1-7859DF00B1D6} = : 
{2318C2B1-4965-11D4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} = &Google	: c:\program files\google\googletoolbar3.dll
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar\WebBrowser
{01E04581-4EEE-11D0-BFE9-00AA005B4383} = &Address	: %SystemRoot%\System32\browseui.dll
{0E5CBF21-D15F-11D0-8301-00AA005B4383} = &Links	: %SystemRoot%\system32\SHELL32.dll
{2318C2B1-4965-11D4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} = &Google	: c:\program files\google\googletoolbar3.dll

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
SunJavaUpdateSched	C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_04\bin\jusched.exe
IAAnotif	C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel Application Accelerator\iaanotif.exe
ATIPTA	C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI Control Panel\atiptaxx.exe
DVDLauncher	"C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD\DVDLauncher.exe"
CTSysVol	C:\Program Files\Creative\SBAudigy2\Surround Mixer\CTSysVol.exe
CTDVDDet	C:\Program Files\Creative\SBAudigy2\DVDAudio\CTDVDDet.EXE
CTHelper	CTHELPER.EXE
AsioReg	REGSVR32.EXE /S CTASIO.DLL
UpdReg	C:\WINDOWS\UpdReg.EXE
PCMService	"C:\Program Files\Dell\Media Experience\PCMService.exe"
dla	C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswctrl.exe
UpdateManager	"C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sonic\Update Manager\sgtray.exe" /r
ViewMgr	C:\Program Files\Viewpoint\Viewpoint Manager\ViewMgr.exe
AOL Spyware Protection	"C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\AOL\AOLSPY~1\AOLSP Scheduler.exe"
SM1BG	C:\WINDOWS\SM1BG.EXE
type32	"C:\Program Files\Microsoft IntelliType Pro\type32.exe"
IntelliPoint	"C:\Program Files\Microsoft IntelliPoint\point32.exe"
HostManager	C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\1104705837\EE\AOLHostManager.exe
Pure Networks Port Magic	"C:\PROGRA~1\PURENE~1\PORTMA~1\PortAOL.exe" -Run
gcasServ	"C:\Program Files\Microsoft AntiSpyware\gcasServ.exe"
Dell Photo AIO Printer 922	"C:\Program Files\Dell Photo AIO Printer 922\dlbtbmgr.exe"
TkBellExe	"C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
ISUSPM Startup	C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\INSTAL~1\UPDATE~1\ISUSPM.exe -startup
DIGStream	C:\Program Files\DIGStream\digstream.exe
MPFExe	C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\PERSON~1\MpfTray.exe
AVG7_CC	C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgcc.exe /STARTUP
MCAgentExe	c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mcagent.exe
MCUpdateExe	C:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\McUpdate.exe
iTunesHelper	"C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
QuickTime Task	"C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
Zone Labs Client	C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run\OptionalComponents]
IMAIL	Installed = 1
MAPI	Installed = 1
MSFS	Installed = 1

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunOnce]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunOnceEx]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServices]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServicesOnce]

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
Sonic RecordNow!	
MoneyAgent	"C:\Program Files\Microsoft Money\System\mnyexpr.exe"
AOLCC	"C:\Program Files\AOL Computer Check-Up\ACCAgnt.exe" /startup
ctfmon.exe	C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
MSMSGS	"C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
SpybotSD TeaTimer	C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe
DellSupport	"C:\Program Files\Dell Support\DSAgnt.exe" /startup
AIM	C:\Program Files\AIM\aim.exe -cnetwait.odl
AOL Fast Start	"C:\Program Files\America Online 9.0a\AOL.EXE" -b

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunOnce]
L05AXLRD_88556234	"C:\Program Files\Microsoft Encarta\Encarta Reference Library DVD 2005\EDICT.EXE" -m

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServices]

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServicesOnce]

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Windows\load]

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Windows\run]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Shared Tools\MSConfig]

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Shared Tools\MSConfig\services
Ati HotKey Poller	2

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Shared Tools\MSConfig\startupfolder

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Shared Tools\MSConfig\startupreg

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Shared Tools\MSConfig\state
system.ini	0
win.ini	0
bootini	0
services	2
startup	0

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies]

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer
AllowLegacyWebView	1
AllowUnhashedWebView	1
NoCDBurning	0

NoDriveTypeAutoRun	_

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\NonEnum
{BDEADF00-C265-11D0-BCED-00A0C90AB50F} = C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\MICROS~1\WEBFOL~1\MSONSEXT.DLL
{6DFD7C5C-2451-11d3-A299-00C04F8EF6AF} = 
{0DF44EAA-FF21-4412-828E-260A8728E7F1} =

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Ratings

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\system
dontdisplaylastusername	0
legalnoticecaption	
legalnoticetext	
shutdownwithoutlogon	1
undockwithoutlogon	1

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies]

HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer
NoDriveTypeAutoRun	145

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\ShellServiceObjectDelayLoad]
PostBootReminder {7849596a-48ea-486e-8937-a2a3009f31a9} = %SystemRoot%\system32\SHELL32.dll
CDBurn {fbeb8a05-beee-4442-804e-409d6c4515e9} = %SystemRoot%\system32\SHELL32.dll
WebCheck {E6FB5E20-DE35-11CF-9C87-00AA005127ED} = %SystemRoot%\System32\webcheck.dll
SysTray {35CEC8A3-2BE6-11D2-8773-92E220524153} = C:\WINDOWS\System32\stobject.dll

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon]
UserInit	= C:\WINDOWS\system32\Userinit.exe
Shell = Explorer.exe
System =

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon\Notify
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon\Notify\crypt32chain
= crypt32.dll

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon\Notify\cryptnet
= cryptnet.dll

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon\Notify\cscdll
= cscdll.dll

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon\Notify\mainole
= C:\WINDOWS\Registration\mainole.dll

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon\Notify\ScCertProp
= wlnotify.dll

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon\Notify\Schedule
= wlnotify.dll

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon\Notify\sclgntfy
= sclgntfy.dll

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon\Notify\SensLogn
= WlNotify.dll

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon\Notify\termsrv
= wlnotify.dll

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon\Notify\wlballoon
= wlnotify.dll

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Image File Execution Options]
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Image File Execution Options\Your Image File Name Here without a path
Debugger = ntsd -d

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Windows]
AppInit_DLLs


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

Download pocket killbox from http://www.thespykiller.co.uk/files/killbox.exe & put it on the desktop where you can find it easily

Run hijackthis, put a tick in the box beside these entries listed below and *ONLY these entries*, double check to make sure, then make sure all browser & email windows are closed and press fix checked

F3 - REG:win.ini: load=????, ???????????????????????

now Start killbox,

Then on killbox top bar press tools/delete temp files, in the pop up box in the NT section select temp & temp internet & cookies only and in the 9x section select c:\windows\temp & c:\temp then on the drop down user account box, select your account, then repeat for every user account on the computer

then reboot & post a fresh HJT log and also open HJT press config/misc tools and tick both boxes about empty and minor sections

Press generate start up list and post that log back here


----------



## stish50 (Dec 16, 2005)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\ACS\AOLAcsd.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_04\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel Application Accelerator\iaanotif.exe
C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD\DVDLauncher.exe
C:\Program Files\Creative\SBAudigy2\Surround Mixer\CTSysVol.exe
C:\Program Files\Creative\SBAudigy2\DVDAudio\CTDVDDet.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\TopSpeed\2.0\aoltsmon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTHELPER.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgamsvr.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell\Media Experience\PCMService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswctrl.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sonic\Update Manager\sgtray.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgupsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Viewpoint\Viewpoint Manager\ViewMgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTSvcCDA.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\AOL\AOLSPY~1\AOLSP Scheduler.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel Application Accelerator\iaantmon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SM1BG.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7DEBUG\MDM.EXE
C:\Program Files\Microsoft IntelliType Pro\type32.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft IntelliPoint\point32.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\PERSON~1\MPFSERVICE.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft AntiSpyware\gcasServ.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell Photo AIO Printer 922\dlbtbmgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell Photo AIO Printer 922\dlbtbmon.exe
C:\Program Files\DIGStream\digstream.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\PERSON~1\MpfTray.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgcc.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\AOL\110470~1\EE\AOLHOS~1.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\PERSON~1\MpfAgent.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mcagent.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft AntiSpyware\gcasDtServ.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\AOL\110470~1\EE\AOLServiceHost.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\MSSQL$MICROSOFTBCM\Binn\sqlservr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\ZoneLabs\vsmon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\wanmpsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\MsPMSPSv.exe
C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe
C:\Program Files\AOL Computer Check-Up\ACCAgnt.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell Support\DSAgnt.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\Program Files\AIM\aim.exe
C:\Program Files\Digital Line Detect\DLG.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Encarta\Encarta Reference Library DVD 2005\EDICT.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\DOCUME~1\PIMP\LOCALS~1\Temp\Temporary Directory 1 for hijackthis.zip\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.dell4me.com/myway
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.insidecarolina.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.dell4me.com/myway
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.insidecarolina.com/
F2 - REG:system.ini: UserInit=C:\WINDOWS\system32\Userinit.exe
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 6.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: DriveLetterAccess - {5CA3D70E-1895-11CF-8E15-001234567890} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswshx.dll
O2 - BHO: MSEvents Object - {7697DB96-5DA3-44F2-BC97-AD35E5F4CEDC} - C:\WINDOWS\Registration\mainole.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: CleanMyPC Popup Blocker - {7A9BC6B1-7F27-47c6-A66D-13582E81E537} - C:\Program Files\CleanMyPC Popup Blocker\CleanBHO.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O3 - Toolbar: AOL Toolbar - {4982D40A-C53B-4615-B15B-B5B5E98D167C} - C:\Program Files\AOL Toolbar\toolbar.dll (file missing)
O3 - Toolbar: (no name) - {BA52B914-B692-46c4-B683-905236F6F655} - (no file)
O3 - Toolbar: CleanMyPC Toolbar - {04164EC4-1E48-4279-818E-3721931E7636} - C:\Program Files\CleanMyPC Popup Blocker\CleanBar.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_04\bin\jusched.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IAAnotif] C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel Application Accelerator\iaanotif.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ATIPTA] C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI Control Panel\atiptaxx.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DVDLauncher] "C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD\DVDLauncher.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CTSysVol] C:\Program Files\Creative\SBAudigy2\Surround Mixer\CTSysVol.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CTDVDDet] C:\Program Files\Creative\SBAudigy2\DVDAudio\CTDVDDet.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CTHelper] CTHELPER.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AsioReg] REGSVR32.EXE /S CTASIO.DLL
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UpdReg] C:\WINDOWS\UpdReg.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PCMService] "C:\Program Files\Dell\Media Experience\PCMService.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [dla] C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswctrl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UpdateManager] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sonic\Update Manager\sgtray.exe" /r
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ViewMgr] C:\Program Files\Viewpoint\Viewpoint Manager\ViewMgr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AOL Spyware Protection] "C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\AOL\AOLSPY~1\AOLSP Scheduler.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SM1BG] C:\WINDOWS\SM1BG.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [type32] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft IntelliType Pro\type32.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IntelliPoint] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft IntelliPoint\point32.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HostManager] C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\1104705837\EE\AOLHostManager.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Pure Networks Port Magic] "C:\PROGRA~1\PURENE~1\PORTMA~1\PortAOL.exe" -Run
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [gcasServ] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft AntiSpyware\gcasServ.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Dell Photo AIO Printer 922] "C:\Program Files\Dell Photo AIO Printer 922\dlbtbmgr.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ISUSPM Startup] C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\INSTAL~1\UPDATE~1\ISUSPM.exe -startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DIGStream] C:\Program Files\DIGStream\digstream.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MPFExe] C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\PERSON~1\MpfTray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_CC] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgcc.exe /STARTUP
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MCAgentExe] c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mcagent.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MCUpdateExe] C:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\McUpdate.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Zone Labs Client] C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MoneyAgent] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft Money\System\mnyexpr.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [AOLCC] "C:\Program Files\AOL Computer Check-Up\ACCAgnt.exe" /startup
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SpybotSD TeaTimer] C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [DellSupport] "C:\Program Files\Dell Support\DSAgnt.exe" /startup
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [AIM] C:\Program Files\AIM\aim.exe -cnetwait.odl
O4 - Global Startup: Digital Line Detect.lnk = ?
O8 - Extra context menu item: &AIM Search - res://C:\Program Files\AIM Toolbar\AIMBar.dll/aimsearch.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Google Search - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar3.dll/cmsearch.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Translate English Word - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar3.dll/cmwordtrans.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Viewpoint Search - res://C:\Program Files\Viewpoint\Viewpoint Toolbar\ViewBar.dll/CXTSEARCH.HTML
O8 - Extra context menu item: Backward Links - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar3.dll/cmbacklinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Cached Snapshot of Page - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar3.dll/cmcache.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Similar Pages - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar3.dll/cmsimilar.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Translate Page into English - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar3.dll/cmtrans.html
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_04\bin\npjpi150_04.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_04\bin\npjpi150_04.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {85d1f590-48f4-11d9-9669-0800200c9a66} - %windir%\bdoscandel.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Uninstall BitDefender Online Scanner v8 - {85d1f590-48f4-11d9-9669-0800200c9a66} - %windir%\bdoscandel.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Researcher - {9455301C-CF6B-11D3-A266-00C04F689C50} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Encarta Researcher\EROPROJ.DLL
O9 - Extra button: AIM - {AC9E2541-2814-11d5-BC6D-00B0D0A1DE45} - C:\Program Files\AIM\aim.exe
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {B205A35E-1FC4-4CE3-818B-899DBBB3388C} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Encarta Search Bar\ENCSBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - (no file)
O9 - Extra button: MUSICMATCH MX Web Player - {d81ca86b-ef63-42af-bee3-4502d9a03c2d} - http://wwws.musicmatch.com/mmz/openWebRadio.html (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra button: WeatherBug - {AF6CABAB-61F9-4f12-A198-B7D41EF1CB52} - C:\PROGRA~1\AWS\WEATHE~1\Weather.exe (file missing) (HKCU)
O16 - DPF: {01A88BB1-1174-41EC-ACCB-963509EAE56B} (SysProWmi Class) - http://support.dell.com/systemprofiler/SysPro.CAB
O16 - DPF: {0EB0E74A-2A76-4AB3-A7FB-9BD8C29F7F75} (CKAVWebScan Object) - http://www.kaspersky.com/downloads/kws/kavwebscan_unicode.cab
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=39204
O16 - DPF: {238F6F83-B8B4-11CF-8771-00A024541EE3} (WficaCtl Object) - http://download2.citrix.com/FILES/en/products/client/sica/current/wfica.cab
O16 - DPF: {38578BF0-0ABB-11D3-9330-0080C6F796A1} (Create & Print ActiveX Plug-in) - http://di.imgag.com/imgag/cp/install/AxCtp.cab
O16 - DPF: {4A3CF76B-EC7A-405D-A67D-8DC6B52AB35B} (QDiagAOLCCUpdateObj Class) - http://aolcc.aol.com/computercheckup/qdiagcc.cab
O16 - DPF: {4ED9DDF0-7479-4BBE-9335-5A1EDB1D8A21} (McAfee.com Operating System Class) - https://objects.aol.com/mcafee/molbin/shared/mcinsctl/en-us/4,0,0,83/mcinsctl.cab
O16 - DPF: {5D86DDB5-BDF9-441B-9E9E-D4730F4EE499} (BDSCANONLINE Control) - http://www.bitdefender.com/scan8/oscan8.cab
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1125941505859
O16 - DPF: {94B82441-A413-4E43-8422-D49930E69764} (TLIEFlashObj Class) - https://webchat.dell.com/Media/VisitorChat/TLIEFlash.CAB
O16 - DPF: {BCC0FF27-31D9-4614-A68E-C18E1ADA4389} (DwnldGroupMgr Class) - https://objects.aol.com/mcafee/molbin/shared/mcgdmgr/en-us/1,0,0,20/McGDMgr.cab
O16 - DPF: {D1ACD2D8-7312-4D06-BECD-90EB094D2277} - http://mediaplayer.walmart.com/installer/install.cab
O16 - DPF: {D719897A-B07A-4C0C-AEA9-9B663A28DFCB} (iTunesDetector Class) - http://ax.phobos.apple.com.edgesuite.net/detection/ITDetector.cab
O20 - Winlogon Notify: mainole - C:\WINDOWS\Registration\mainole.dll (file missing)
O23 - Service: AOL Connectivity Service (AOL ACS) - America Online - C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\ACS\AOLAcsd.exe
O23 - Service: AOL TopSpeed Monitor (AOL TopSpeedMonitor) - America Online, Inc - C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\TopSpeed\2.0\aoltsmon.exe
O23 - Service: AOL Spyware Protection Service (AOLService) - Unknown owner - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\AOL\AOLSPY~1\\aolserv.exe
O23 - Service: AVG7 Alert Manager Server (Avg7Alrt) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgamsvr.exe
O23 - Service: AVG7 Update Service (Avg7UpdSvc) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgupsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Creative Service for CDROM Access - Creative Technology Ltd - C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTSvcCDA.EXE
O23 - Service: dlbt_device - Dell - C:\WINDOWS\system32\dlbtcoms.exe
O23 - Service: IAA Event Monitor (IAANTMon) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel Application Accelerator\iaantmon.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPodService - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee SecurityCenter Update Manager (mcupdmgr.exe) - Networks Associates Technology, Inc - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\Agent\mcupdmgr.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Personal Firewall Service (MpfService) - McAfee Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\PERSON~1\MPFSERVICE.exe
O23 - Service: TrueVector Internet Monitor (vsmon) - Zone Labs, LLC - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\ZoneLabs\vsmon.exe
O23 - Service: WAN Miniport (ATW) Service (WANMiniportService) - America Online, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\wanmpsvc.exe

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## stish50 (Dec 16, 2005)

Now the startup list log:

Running processes:

C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\ACS\AOLAcsd.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_04\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel Application Accelerator\iaanotif.exe
C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD\DVDLauncher.exe
C:\Program Files\Creative\SBAudigy2\Surround Mixer\CTSysVol.exe
C:\Program Files\Creative\SBAudigy2\DVDAudio\CTDVDDet.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\TopSpeed\2.0\aoltsmon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTHELPER.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgamsvr.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell\Media Experience\PCMService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswctrl.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgupsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Viewpoint\Viewpoint Manager\ViewMgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTSvcCDA.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\AOL\AOLSPY~1\AOLSP Scheduler.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel Application Accelerator\iaantmon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SM1BG.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7DEBUG\MDM.EXE
C:\Program Files\Microsoft IntelliType Pro\type32.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft IntelliPoint\point32.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\PERSON~1\MPFSERVICE.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft AntiSpyware\gcasServ.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell Photo AIO Printer 922\dlbtbmgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell Photo AIO Printer 922\dlbtbmon.exe
C:\Program Files\DIGStream\digstream.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\PERSON~1\MpfTray.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgcc.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\AOL\110470~1\EE\AOLHOS~1.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\PERSON~1\MpfAgent.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mcagent.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft AntiSpyware\gcasDtServ.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\AOL\110470~1\EE\AOLServiceHost.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\MSSQL$MICROSOFTBCM\Binn\sqlservr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\wanmpsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\MsPMSPSv.exe
C:\Program Files\AOL Computer Check-Up\ACCAgnt.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell Support\DSAgnt.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\Program Files\AIM\aim.exe
C:\Program Files\Digital Line Detect\DLG.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Encarta\Encarta Reference Library DVD 2005\EDICT.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\DOCUME~1\PIMP\LOCALS~1\Temp\Temporary Directory 1 for hijackthis.zip\HijackThis.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\NOTEPAD.EXE
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe

--------------------------------------------------

Listing of startup folders:

Shell folders Startup:
[C:\Documents and Settings\PIMP\Start Menu\Programs\Startup]
*No files*

Shell folders AltStartup:
*Folder not found*

User shell folders Startup:
*Folder not found*

User shell folders AltStartup:
*Folder not found*

Shell folders Common Startup:
[C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup]
Digital Line Detect.lnk = ?

Shell folders Common AltStartup:
*Folder not found*

User shell folders Common Startup:
*Folder not found*

User shell folders Alternate Common Startup:
*Folder not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Checking Windows NT UserInit:

[HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon]
UserInit = C:\WINDOWS\system32\Userinit.exe

[HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Winlogon]
*Registry key not found*

[HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon]
*Registry value not found*

[HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Winlogon]
*Registry key not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run

SunJavaUpdateSched = C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_04\bin\jusched.exe
IAAnotif = C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel Application Accelerator\iaanotif.exe
ATIPTA = C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI Control Panel\atiptaxx.exe
DVDLauncher = "C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD\DVDLauncher.exe"
CTSysVol = C:\Program Files\Creative\SBAudigy2\Surround Mixer\CTSysVol.exe
CTDVDDet = C:\Program Files\Creative\SBAudigy2\DVDAudio\CTDVDDet.EXE
CTHelper = CTHELPER.EXE
AsioReg = REGSVR32.EXE /S CTASIO.DLL
UpdReg = C:\WINDOWS\UpdReg.EXE
PCMService = "C:\Program Files\Dell\Media Experience\PCMService.exe"
dla = C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswctrl.exe
UpdateManager = "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sonic\Update Manager\sgtray.exe" /r
ViewMgr = C:\Program Files\Viewpoint\Viewpoint Manager\ViewMgr.exe
AOL Spyware Protection = "C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\AOL\AOLSPY~1\AOLSP Scheduler.exe"
SM1BG = C:\WINDOWS\SM1BG.EXE
type32 = "C:\Program Files\Microsoft IntelliType Pro\type32.exe"
IntelliPoint = "C:\Program Files\Microsoft IntelliPoint\point32.exe"
HostManager = C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\1104705837\EE\AOLHostManager.exe
Pure Networks Port Magic = "C:\PROGRA~1\PURENE~1\PORTMA~1\PortAOL.exe" -Run
gcasServ = "C:\Program Files\Microsoft AntiSpyware\gcasServ.exe"
Dell Photo AIO Printer 922 = "C:\Program Files\Dell Photo AIO Printer 922\dlbtbmgr.exe"
TkBellExe = "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
ISUSPM Startup = C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\INSTAL~1\UPDATE~1\ISUSPM.exe -startup
DIGStream = C:\Program Files\DIGStream\digstream.exe
MPFExe = C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\PERSON~1\MpfTray.exe
AVG7_CC = C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgcc.exe /STARTUP
MCAgentExe = c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mcagent.exe
MCUpdateExe = C:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\McUpdate.exe
iTunesHelper = "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
QuickTime Task = "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
Zone Labs Client = C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunOnce

*No values found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunOnceEx

*No values found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServices

*No values found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServicesOnce

*No values found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run

Sonic RecordNow! = 
MoneyAgent = "C:\Program Files\Microsoft Money\System\mnyexpr.exe"
AOLCC = "C:\Program Files\AOL Computer Check-Up\ACCAgnt.exe" /startup
ctfmon.exe = C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
MSMSGS = "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
SpybotSD TeaTimer = C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe
DellSupport = "C:\Program Files\Dell Support\DSAgnt.exe" /startup
AIM = C:\Program Files\AIM\aim.exe -cnetwait.odl

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunOnce

*No values found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunOnceEx

*Registry key not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServices

*No values found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServicesOnce

*No values found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Run

*Registry key not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Run

*Registry key not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries in Registry subkeys of:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run

[OptionalComponents]
*No values found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries in Registry subkeys of:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunOnce
*No subkeys found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries in Registry subkeys of:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunOnceEx
*No subkeys found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries in Registry subkeys of:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServices
*No subkeys found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries in Registry subkeys of:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServicesOnce
*No subkeys found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries in Registry subkeys of:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
*No subkeys found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries in Registry subkeys of:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunOnce

[CTStartup]
*No values found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries in Registry subkeys of:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunOnceEx
*Registry key not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries in Registry subkeys of:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServices
*No subkeys found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries in Registry subkeys of:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServicesOnce
*No subkeys found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries in Registry subkeys of:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Run
*Registry key not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries in Registry subkeys of:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Run
*Registry key not found*

--------------------------------------------------

File association entry for .EXE:
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\exefile\shell\open\command

(Default) = "%1" %*

--------------------------------------------------

File association entry for .COM:
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\comfile\shell\open\command

(Default) = "%1" %*

--------------------------------------------------

File association entry for .BAT:
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\batfile\shell\open\command

(Default) = "%1" %*

--------------------------------------------------

File association entry for .PIF:
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\piffile\shell\open\command

(Default) = "%1" %*

--------------------------------------------------

File association entry for .SCR:
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\scrfile\shell\open\command

(Default) = "%1" /S

--------------------------------------------------

File association entry for .HTA:
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\htafile\shell\open\command

(Default) = C:\WINDOWS\System32\mshta.exe "%1" %*

--------------------------------------------------

File association entry for .TXT:
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\txtfile\shell\open\command

(Default) = %SystemRoot%\system32\NOTEPAD.EXE %1

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Active Setup stub paths:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Active Setup\Installed Components
(* = disabled by HKCU twin)

[>{22d6f312-b0f6-11d0-94ab-0080c74c7e95}]
StubPath = C:\WINDOWS\inf\unregmp2.exe /ShowWMP

[>{26923b43-4d38-484f-9b9e-de460746276c}] *
StubPath = %systemroot%\system32\shmgrate.exe OCInstallUserConfigIE

[>{60B49E34-C7CC-11D0-8953-00A0C90347FF}MICROS] *
StubPath = RunDLL32 IEDKCS32.DLL,BrandIE4 SIGNUP

[>{881dd1c5-3dcf-431b-b061-f3f88e8be88a}] *
StubPath = %systemroot%\system32\shmgrate.exe OCInstallUserConfigOE

[{2C7339CF-2B09-4501-B3F3-F3508C9228ED}] *
StubPath = %SystemRoot%\system32\regsvr32.exe /s /n /i:/UserInstall %SystemRoot%\system32\themeui.dll

[{44BBA840-CC51-11CF-AAFA-00AA00B6015C}] *
StubPath = "%ProgramFiles%\Outlook Express\setup50.exe" /APP:OE /CALLER:WINNT /user /install

[{44BBA842-CC51-11CF-AAFA-00AA00B6015B}] *
StubPath = rundll32.exe advpack.dll,LaunchINFSection C:\WINDOWS\INF\msnetmtg.inf,NetMtg.Install.PerUser.NT

[{4b218e3e-bc98-4770-93d3-2731b9329278}] *
StubPath = %SystemRoot%\System32\rundll32.exe setupapi,InstallHinfSection MarketplaceLinkInstall 896 %systemroot%\inf\ie.inf

[{5945c046-1e7d-11d1-bc44-00c04fd912be}] *
StubPath = rundll32.exe advpack.dll,LaunchINFSection C:\WINDOWS\INF\msmsgs.inf,BLC.QuietInstall.PerUser

[{6BF52A52-394A-11d3-B153-00C04F79FAA6}] *
StubPath = rundll32.exe advpack.dll,LaunchINFSection C:\WINDOWS\INF\wmp10.inf,PerUserStub

[{7790769C-0471-11d2-AF11-00C04FA35D02}] *
StubPath = "%ProgramFiles%\Outlook Express\setup50.exe" /APP:WAB /CALLER:WINNT /user /install

[{89820200-ECBD-11cf-8B85-00AA005B4340}] *
StubPath = regsvr32.exe /s /n /i:U shell32.dll

[{89820200-ECBD-11cf-8B85-00AA005B4383}] *
StubPath = %SystemRoot%\system32\ie4uinit.exe

[{89B4C1CD-B018-4511-B0A1-5476DBF70820}] *
StubPath = C:\WINDOWS\System32\Rundll32.exe C:\WINDOWS\System32\mscories.dll,Install

[{8b15971b-5355-4c82-8c07-7e181ea07608}] *
StubPath = rundll32.exe advpack.dll,LaunchINFSection C:\WINDOWS\INF\fxsocm.inf,Fax.Install.PerUser

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating ICQ Agent Autostart apps:
HKCU\Software\Mirabilis\ICQ\Agent\Apps

*Registry key not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Load/Run keys from C:\WINDOWS\WIN.INI:

load=*INI section not found*
run=*INI section not found*

Load/Run keys from Registry:

HKLM\..\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\WinLogon: load=*Registry value not found*
HKLM\..\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\WinLogon: run=*Registry value not found*
HKLM\..\Windows\CurrentVersion\WinLogon: load=*Registry key not found*
HKLM\..\Windows\CurrentVersion\WinLogon: run=*Registry key not found*
HKCU\..\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\WinLogon: load=*Registry value not found*
HKCU\..\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\WinLogon: run=*Registry value not found*
HKCU\..\Windows\CurrentVersion\WinLogon: load=*Registry key not found*
HKCU\..\Windows\CurrentVersion\WinLogon: run=*Registry key not found*
HKCU\..\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Windows: load=*Registry value not found*
HKCU\..\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Windows: run=*Registry value not found*
HKLM\..\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Windows: load=*Registry value not found*
HKLM\..\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Windows: run=*Registry value not found*
HKLM\..\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Windows: AppInit_DLLs=

--------------------------------------------------

Shell & screensaver key from C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM.INI:

Shell=*INI section not found*
SCRNSAVE.EXE=*INI section not found*
drivers=*INI section not found*

Shell & screensaver key from Registry:

Shell=Explorer.exe
SCRNSAVE.EXE=C:\WINDOWS\UNC-05~1.SCR
drivers=*Registry value not found*

Policies Shell key:

HKCU\..\Policies: Shell=*Registry key not found*
HKLM\..\Policies: Shell=*Registry value not found*

--------------------------------------------------


----------



## stish50 (Dec 16, 2005)

(continued)

Checking for EXPLORER.EXE instances:

C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.exe: PRESENT!

C:\Explorer.exe: not present
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer\Explorer.exe: not present
C:\WINDOWS\System\Explorer.exe: not present
C:\WINDOWS\System32\Explorer.exe: not present
C:\WINDOWS\Command\Explorer.exe: not present
C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\Explorer.exe: not present

--------------------------------------------------

Checking for superhidden extensions:

.lnk: HIDDEN! (arrow overlay: yes)
.pif: HIDDEN! (arrow overlay: yes)
.exe: not hidden
.com: not hidden
.bat: not hidden
.hta: not hidden
.scr: not hidden
.shs: HIDDEN!
.shb: HIDDEN!
.vbs: not hidden
.vbe: not hidden
.wsh: not hidden
.scf: HIDDEN! (arrow overlay: NO!)
.url: HIDDEN! (arrow overlay: yes)
.js: not hidden
.jse: not hidden

--------------------------------------------------

Verifying REGEDIT.EXE integrity:

- Regedit.exe found in C:\WINDOWS
- .reg open command is normal (regedit.exe %1)
- Company name OK: 'Microsoft Corporation'
- Original filename OK: 'REGEDIT.EXE'
- File description: 'Registry Editor'

Registry check passed

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Browser Helper Objects:

(no name) - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 6.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3}
(no name) - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F}
(no name) - C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswshx.dll - {5CA3D70E-1895-11CF-8E15-001234567890}
(no name) - C:\WINDOWS\Registration\mainole.dll (file missing) - {7697DB96-5DA3-44F2-BC97-AD35E5F4CEDC}
CleanMyPC Popup Blocker - C:\Program Files\CleanMyPC Popup Blocker\CleanBHO.dll - {7A9BC6B1-7F27-47c6-A66D-13582E81E537}
(no name) - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7}

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Task Scheduler jobs:

McAfee.com Update Check (SAM-Friend).job
McAfee.com Update Check (SAM-Mom).job
McAfee.com Update Check (SAM-PIMP).job
Symantec NetDetect.job
XoftSpy.job

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Download Program Files:

[SysProWmi Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\system32\Dell\SystemProfiler\SysPro.ocx
CODEBASE = http://support.dell.com/systemprofiler/SysPro.CAB

[CKAVWebScan Object]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\system32\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky On-line Scanner\kavwebscan.dll
CODEBASE = http://www.kaspersky.com/downloads/kws/kavwebscan_unicode.cab

[Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\system32\LegitCheckControl.DLL
CODEBASE = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=39204

[WficaCtl Object]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\System32\wfica.ocx
CODEBASE = http://download2.citrix.com/FILES/en/products/client/sica/current/wfica.cab

[Create & Print ActiveX Plug-in]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\system32\AxCtp.dll
CODEBASE = http://di.imgag.com/imgag/cp/install/AxCtp.cab

[Office Update Installation Engine]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\opuc.dll
CODEBASE = http://office.microsoft.com/officeupdate/content/opuc2.cab

[QDiagAOLCCUpdateObj Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\System32\qdiagcc.ocx
CODEBASE = http://aolcc.aol.com/computercheckup/qdiagcc.cab

[McAfee.com Operating System Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\system32\mcinsctl.dll
CODEBASE = https://objects.aol.com/mcafee/molbin/shared/mcinsctl/en-us/4,0,0,83/mcinsctl.cab

[BDSCANONLINE Control]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLO~1\oscan8.ocx
CODEBASE = http://www.bitdefender.com/scan8/oscan8.cab

[MUWebControl Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\system32\muweb.dll
CODEBASE = http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1125941505859

[Java Plug-in 1.5.0_04]
InProcServer32 = C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_04\bin\npjpi150_04.dll
CODEBASE = http://java.sun.com/update/1.5.0/jinstall-1_5_0_04-windows-i586.cab

[TLIEFlashObj Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\Downloaded Program Files\TLIEFlashCtrlU.dll
CODEBASE = https://webchat.dell.com/Media/VisitorChat/TLIEFlash.CAB

[DwnldGroupMgr Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\system32\McGDMgr.dll
CODEBASE = https://objects.aol.com/mcafee/molbin/shared/mcgdmgr/en-us/1,0,0,20/McGDMgr.cab

[Java Plug-in 1.4.2_03]
InProcServer32 = C:\Program Files\Java\j2re1.4.2_03\bin\npjpi142_03.dll
CODEBASE = http://java.sun.com/products/plugin/autodl/jinstall-142-windows-i586.cab

[Java Plug-in 1.5.0_04]
InProcServer32 = C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_04\bin\npjpi150_04.dll
CODEBASE = http://java.sun.com/update/1.5.0/jinstall-1_5_0_04-windows-i586.cab

[{D1ACD2D8-7312-4D06-BECD-90EB094D2277}]
CODEBASE = http://mediaplayer.walmart.com/installer/install.cab

[Shockwave Flash Object]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\system32\Macromed\Flash\flash.ocx
CODEBASE = http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab

[iTunesDetector Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\Program Files\iTunes\ITDetector.ocx
CODEBASE = http://ax.phobos.apple.com.edgesuite.net/detection/ITDetector.cab

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Winsock LSP files:

NameSpace #1: C:\WINDOWS\System32\mswsock.dll
NameSpace #2: C:\WINDOWS\System32\winrnr.dll
NameSpace #3: C:\WINDOWS\System32\mswsock.dll
Protocol #1: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll
Protocol #2: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll
Protocol #3: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll
Protocol #4: C:\WINDOWS\system32\rsvpsp.dll
Protocol #5: C:\WINDOWS\system32\rsvpsp.dll
Protocol #6: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll
Protocol #7: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll
Protocol #8: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll
Protocol #9: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll
Protocol #10: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll
Protocol #11: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll
Protocol #12: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll
Protocol #13: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll
Protocol #14: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll
Protocol #15: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll
Protocol #16: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll
Protocol #17: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Windows NT/2000/XP services

abp480n5: \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\ABP480N5.SYS (disabled)
Microsoft ACPI Driver: System32\DRIVERS\ACPI.sys (system)
adpu160m: \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\adpu160m.sys (disabled)
Microsoft Kernel Acoustic Echo Canceller: system32\drivers\aec.sys (manual start)
AFD Networking Support Environment: \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\afd.sys (system)
Intel AGP Bus Filter: \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\agp440.sys (disabled)
Compaq AGP Bus Filter: \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\agpCPQ.sys (disabled)
Aha154x: \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\aha154x.sys (disabled)
aic78u2: \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\aic78u2.sys (disabled)
aic78xx: \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\aic78xx.sys (disabled)
Alerter: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k LocalService (disabled)
Application Layer Gateway Service: %SystemRoot%\System32\alg.exe (manual start)
AliIde: \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\aliide.sys (disabled)
ALI AGP Bus Filter: \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\alim1541.sys (disabled)
AMD AGP Bus Filter Driver: \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\amdagp.sys (disabled)
amsint: \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\amsint.sys (disabled)
AOL Connectivity Service: "C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\ACS\AOLAcsd.exe" (autostart)
AOL TopSpeed Monitor: C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\TopSpeed\2.0\aoltsmon.exe (autostart)
AOL Spyware Protection Service: C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\AOL\AOLSPY~1\\aolserv.exe (autostart)
Application Management: %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (disabled)
1394 ARP Client Protocol: System32\DRIVERS\arp1394.sys (manual start)
asc: \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\asc.sys (disabled)
asc3350p: \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\asc3350p.sys (disabled)
asc3550: \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\asc3550.sys (disabled)
ASP.NET State Service: %SystemRoot%\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v1.1.4322\aspnet_state.exe (manual start)
RAS Asynchronous Media Driver: System32\DRIVERS\asyncmac.sys (manual start)
Standard IDE/ESDI Hard Disk Controller: System32\DRIVERS\atapi.sys (system)
Ati HotKey Poller: %SystemRoot%\System32\Ati2evxx.exe (disabled)
ati2mtag: System32\DRIVERS\ati2mtag.sys (manual start)
ATM ARP Client Protocol: System32\DRIVERS\atmarpc.sys (manual start)
Windows Audio: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
Audio Stub Driver: System32\DRIVERS\audstub.sys (manual start)
AVG7 Alert Manager Server: C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgamsvr.exe (autostart)
AVG7 Kernel: \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\avg7core.sys (system)
AVG7 Wrap Driver: \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\avg7rsw.sys (system)
AVG7 Rezident Driver: \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\avg7rsxp.sys (system)
AVG7 Update Service: C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgupsvc.exe (autostart)
Broadcom NetXtreme 57xx Gigabit Controller: System32\DRIVERS\b57xp32.sys (manual start)
Background Intelligent Transfer Service: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (manual start)
Computer Browser: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
cbidf: \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\cbidf2k.sys (disabled)
cd20xrnt: \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\cd20xrnt.sys (disabled)
CD-ROM Driver: System32\DRIVERS\cdrom.sys (system)
Indexing Service: %SystemRoot%\system32\cisvc.exe (manual start)
ClipBook: %SystemRoot%\system32\clipsrv.exe (disabled)
CmdIde: \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\cmdide.sys (disabled)
COM+ System Application: C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllhost.exe /Processid:{02D4B3F1-FD88-11D1-960D-00805FC79235} (manual start)
Cpqarray: \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\cpqarray.sys (disabled)
Creative Service for CDROM Access: C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTSvcCDA.EXE (autostart)
Cryptographic Services: %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
Creative AC3 Software Decoder: System32\drivers\ctac32k.sys (manual start)
Creative Audio Driver (WDM): system32\drivers\ctaud2k.sys (manual start)
Creative DVD-Audio Device Driver: System32\drivers\ctdvda2k.sys (manual start)
Creative Proxy Driver: System32\drivers\ctprxy2k.sys (manual start)
Creative SoundFont Management Device Driver: System32\drivers\ctsfm2k.sys (manual start)
dac2w2k: \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\dac2w2k.sys (disabled)
dac960nt: \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\dac960nt.sys (disabled)
DCOM Server Process Launcher: %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost -k DcomLaunch (autostart)
DHCP Client: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
Disk Driver: System32\DRIVERS\disk.sys (system)
dlbt_device: C:\WINDOWS\system32\dlbtcoms.exe -service (manual start)
Logical Disk Manager Administrative Service: %SystemRoot%\System32\dmadmin.exe /com (manual start)
dmboot: System32\drivers\dmboot.sys (disabled)
dmio: System32\drivers\dmio.sys (disabled)
dmload: System32\drivers\dmload.sys (disabled)
Logical Disk Manager: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (manual start)
Microsoft Kernel DLS Syntheiszer: system32\drivers\DMusic.sys (manual start)
DNS Client: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k NetworkService (autostart)
dpti2o: \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\dpti2o.sys (disabled)
Microsoft Kernel DRM Audio Descrambler: system32\drivers\drmkaud.sys (manual start)
drvmcdb: system32\drivers\drvmcdb.sys (system)
drvnddm: system32\drivers\drvnddm.sys (autostart)
3Com EtherLink XL 90XB/C Adapter Driver: System32\DRIVERS\el90xbc5.sys (manual start)
E-mu Plug-in Architecture Driver: System32\drivers\emupia2k.sys (manual start)
Error Reporting Service: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
Event Log: %SystemRoot%\system32\services.exe (autostart)
COM+ Event System: C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (manual start)
Fast User Switching Compatibility: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (manual start)
Fax: %systemroot%\system32\fxssvc.exe (autostart)
Floppy Disk Controller Driver: System32\DRIVERS\fdc.sys (manual start)
Floppy Disk Driver: System32\DRIVERS\flpydisk.sys (manual start)
FltMgr: system32\drivers\fltmgr.sys (system)
Volume Manager Driver: System32\DRIVERS\ftdisk.sys (system)
GEAR CDRom Filter: SYSTEM32\DRIVERS\GEARAspiWDM.sys (manual start)
Generic Packet Classifier: System32\DRIVERS\msgpc.sys (manual start)
Creative Hardware Abstract Layer Driver: System32\drivers\ha10kx2k.sys (manual start)
Creative P16V HAL Driver: System32\drivers\hap16v2k.sys (manual start)
Help and Support: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
Human Interface Device Access: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (disabled)
Microsoft HID Class Driver: System32\DRIVERS\hidusb.sys (manual start)
hpn: \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\hpn.sys (disabled)
HSFHWBS2: System32\DRIVERS\HSFHWBS2.sys (manual start)
HSF_DP: System32\DRIVERS\HSF_DP.sys (manual start)
HTTP: System32\Drivers\HTTP.sys (manual start)
HTTP SSL: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k HTTPFilter (manual start)
i2omp: \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\i2omp.sys (disabled)
i8042 Keyboard and PS/2 Mouse Port Driver: System32\DRIVERS\i8042prt.sys (system)
i81x: System32\DRIVERS\i81xnt5.sys (manual start)
IAA Event Monitor: C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel Application Accelerator\iaantmon.exe (autostart)
iAimFP0: System32\DRIVERS\wADV01nt.sys (manual start)
iAimFP1: System32\DRIVERS\wADV02NT.sys (manual start)
iAimFP2: System32\DRIVERS\wADV05NT.sys (manual start)
iAimFP3: System32\DRIVERS\wSiINTxx.sys (manual start)
iAimFP4: System32\DRIVERS\wVchNTxx.sys (manual start)
iAimTV0: System32\DRIVERS\wATV01nt.sys (manual start)
iAimTV1: System32\DRIVERS\wATV02NT.sys (manual start)
iAimTV2: System32\DRIVERS\wATV03nt.sys (manual start)
iAimTV3: System32\DRIVERS\wATV04nt.sys (manual start)
iAimTV4: System32\DRIVERS\wCh7xxNT.sys (manual start)
InstallDriver Table Manager: "C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe" (manual start)
CD-Burning Filter Driver: System32\DRIVERS\imapi.sys (system)
IMAPI CD-Burning COM Service: C:\WINDOWS\System32\imapi.exe (manual start)
ini910u: \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\ini910u.sys (disabled)
IntelIde: \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\intelide.sys (disabled)
Intel Processor Driver: System32\DRIVERS\intelppm.sys (system)
IPv6 Windows Firewall Driver: system32\drivers\ip6fw.sys (manual start)
IP Traffic Filter Driver: System32\DRIVERS\ipfltdrv.sys (manual start)
IP in IP Tunnel Driver: System32\DRIVERS\ipinip.sys (manual start)
IP Network Address Translator: System32\DRIVERS\ipnat.sys (manual start)
iPodService: C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe (manual start)
IPSEC driver: System32\DRIVERS\ipsec.sys (system)
IR Enumerator Service: System32\DRIVERS\irenum.sys (manual start)
PnP ISA/EISA Bus Driver: System32\DRIVERS\isapnp.sys (system)
Jukebox3: system32\DRIVERS\ctpdusb.sys (manual start)
Keyboard Class Driver: System32\DRIVERS\kbdclass.sys (system)
Microsoft Kernel Wave Audio Mixer: system32\drivers\kmixer.sys (manual start)
Server: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
Workstation: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
TCP/IP NetBIOS Helper: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k LocalService (autostart)
McAfee SecurityCenter Update Manager: C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\Agent\mcupdmgr.exe (manual start)
Machine Debug Manager: "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7DEBUG\MDM.EXE" (autostart)
mdmxsdk: System32\DRIVERS\mdmxsdk.sys (autostart)
Messenger: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (disabled)
NetMeeting Remote Desktop Sharing: C:\WINDOWS\System32\mnmsrvc.exe (manual start)
Unimodem Streaming Filter Device: system32\drivers\MODEMCSA.sys (manual start)
Mouse Class Driver: System32\DRIVERS\mouclass.sys (system)
Mouse HID Driver: System32\DRIVERS\mouhid.sys (manual start)
MPFIREWL: System32\Drivers\MpFirewall.sys (system)
McAfee Personal Firewall Service: C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\PERSON~1\MPFSERVICE.exe (autostart)
mraid35x: \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\mraid35x.sys (disabled)
WebDav Client Redirector: System32\DRIVERS\mrxdav.sys (manual start)
MRXSMB: System32\DRIVERS\mrxsmb.sys (system)
Distributed Transaction Coordinator: C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdtc.exe (manual start)
Windows Installer: C:\WINDOWS\system32\msiexec.exe /V (manual start)
Microsoft Streaming Service Proxy: system32\drivers\MSKSSRV.sys (manual start)
Microsoft Streaming Clock Proxy: system32\drivers\MSPCLOCK.sys (manual start)
Microsoft Streaming Quality Manager Proxy: system32\drivers\MSPQM.sys (manual start)
Microsoft System Management BIOS Driver: System32\DRIVERS\mssmbios.sys (manual start)
MSSQL$MICROSOFTBCM: C:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\MSSQL$MICROSOFTBCM\Binn\sqlservr.exe -sMICROSOFTBCM (autostart)
MSSQLServerADHelper: C:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\80\Tools\Binn\sqladhlp.exe (manual start)
Remote Access NDIS TAPI Driver: System32\DRIVERS\ndistapi.sys (manual start)
NDIS Usermode I/O Protocol: System32\DRIVERS\ndisuio.sys (manual start)
Remote Access NDIS WAN Driver: System32\DRIVERS\ndiswan.sys (manual start)
NetBIOS Interface: System32\DRIVERS\netbios.sys (system)
NetBios over Tcpip: System32\DRIVERS\netbt.sys (system)
Network DDE: %SystemRoot%\system32\netdde.exe (disabled)
Network DDE DSDM: %SystemRoot%\system32\netdde.exe (disabled)
Net Logon: %SystemRoot%\System32\lsass.exe (manual start)
Network Connections: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (manual start)
1394 Net Driver: System32\DRIVERS\nic1394.sys (manual start)
Network Location Awareness (NLA): %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (manual start)
NT LM Security Support Provider: %SystemRoot%\System32\lsass.exe (manual start)
Removable Storage: %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (manual start)
nv: System32\DRIVERS\nv4_mini.sys (manual start)
IPX Traffic Filter Driver: System32\DRIVERS\nwlnkflt.sys (manual start)
IPX Traffic Forwarder Driver: System32\DRIVERS\nwlnkfwd.sys (manual start)
OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller: System32\DRIVERS\ohci1394.sys (system)
OMCI WDM Device Driver: System32\DRIVERS\omci.sys (system)
Office Source Engine: "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Source Engine\OSE.EXE" (manual start)
Creative OS Services Driver: system32\drivers\ctoss2k.sys (manual start)
Intel PentiumIII Processor Driver: System32\DRIVERS\p3.sys (system)
Parallel port driver: System32\DRIVERS\parport.sys (manual start)
PCI Bus Driver: System32\DRIVERS\pci.sys (system)
PCIIde: System32\DRIVERS\pciide.sys (system)
perc2: \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\perc2.sys (disabled)
perc2hib: \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\perc2hib.sys (disabled)
PfModNT: \??\C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\PfModNT.sys (autostart)
Plug and Play: %SystemRoot%\system32\services.exe (autostart)
Microsoft IntelliPoint Filter Driver: system32\DRIVERS\point32.sys (manual start)
IPSEC Services: %SystemRoot%\System32\lsass.exe (autostart)
WAN Miniport (PPTP): System32\DRIVERS\raspptp.sys (manual start)
Processor Driver: System32\DRIVERS\processr.sys (system)
Protected Storage: %SystemRoot%\system32\lsass.exe (autostart)
QoS Packet Scheduler: System32\DRIVERS\psched.sys (manual start)
Direct Parallel Link Driver: System32\DRIVERS\ptilink.sys (manual start)
PxHelp20: System32\Drivers\PxHelp20.sys (system)
ql1080: \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\ql1080.sys (disabled)
Ql10wnt: \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\ql10wnt.sys (disabled)
ql12160: \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\ql12160.sys (disabled)
ql1240: \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\ql1240.sys (disabled)
ql1280: \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\ql1280.sys (disabled)
Remote Access Auto Connection Driver: System32\DRIVERS\rasacd.sys (system)
Remote Access Auto Connection Manager: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (manual start)
WAN Miniport (L2TP): System32\DRIVERS\rasl2tp.sys (manual start)
Remote Access Connection Manager: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (manual start)
Remote Access PPPOE Driver: System32\DRIVERS\raspppoe.sys (manual start)
Direct Parallel: System32\DRIVERS\raspti.sys (manual start)
Rdbss: System32\DRIVERS\rdbss.sys (system)
RDPCDD: System32\DRIVERS\RDPCDD.sys (system)
Terminal Server Device Redirector Driver: System32\DRIVERS\rdpdr.sys (manual start)
Remote Desktop Help Session Manager: C:\WINDOWS\system32\sessmgr.exe (manual start)
Digital CD Audio Playback Filter Driver: System32\DRIVERS\redbook.sys (system)
Routing and Remote Access: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (disabled)
Remote Procedure Call (RPC) Locator: %SystemRoot%\System32\locator.exe (manual start)
Remote Procedure Call (RPC): %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost -k rpcss (autostart)
QoS RSVP: %SystemRoot%\System32\rsvp.exe (manual start)
Security Accounts Manager: %SystemRoot%\system32\lsass.exe (autostart)
Smart Card: %SystemRoot%\System32\SCardSvr.exe (manual start)
Task Scheduler: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
Secdrv: System32\DRIVERS\secdrv.sys (manual start)
Secondary Logon: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
System Event Notification: %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
Serenum Filter Driver: System32\DRIVERS\serenum.sys (manual start)
Serial port driver: System32\DRIVERS\serial.sys (system)
Windows Firewall/Internet Connection Sharing (ICS): %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
Shell Hardware Detection: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
Texas Instruments SilverLink (USB GraphLink) Cable: System32\Drivers\SilvrLnk.sys (manual start)
SIS AGP Bus Filter: \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\sisagp.sys (disabled)
Sparrow: \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\sparrow.sys (disabled)
Microsoft Kernel Audio Splitter: system32\drivers\splitter.sys (manual start)
Print Spooler: %SystemRoot%\system32\spoolsv.exe (autostart)
SQLAgent$MICROSOFTBCM: C:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\MSSQL$MICROSOFTBCM\Binn\sqlagent.EXE -i MICROSOFTBCM (manual start)
System Restore Filter Driver: System32\DRIVERS\sr.sys (system)
System Restore Service: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
Srv: System32\DRIVERS\srv.sys (manual start)
sscdbhk5: system32\drivers\sscdbhk5.sys (system)
SSDP Discovery Service: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k LocalService (manual start)
ssrtln: system32\drivers\ssrtln.sys (system)
Windows Image Acquisition (WIA): %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k imgsvc (autostart)
Software Bus Driver: System32\DRIVERS\swenum.sys (manual start)
Microsoft Kernel GS Wavetable Synthesizer: system32\drivers\swmidi.sys (manual start)
MS Software Shadow Copy Provider: C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllhost.exe /Processid:{F79A1568-D6C5-4C69-A086-936CF52DBBE3} (manual start)
symc810: \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\symc810.sys (disabled)
symc8xx: \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\symc8xx.sys (disabled)
sym_hi: \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\sym_hi.sys (disabled)
sym_u3: \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\sym_u3.sys (disabled)
Microsoft Kernel System Audio Device: system32\drivers\sysaudio.sys (manual start)
Performance Logs and Alerts: %SystemRoot%\system32\smlogsvc.exe (manual start)
Telephony: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (manual start)
TCP/IP Protocol Driver: System32\DRIVERS\tcpip.sys (system)
Terminal Device Driver: System32\DRIVERS\termdd.sys (system)
Terminal Services: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost -k DComLaunch (manual start)
tfsnboio: system32\dla\tfsnboio.sys (autostart)
tfsncofs: system32\dla\tfsncofs.sys (autostart)
tfsndrct: system32\dla\tfsndrct.sys (autostart)
tfsndres: system32\dla\tfsndres.sys (autostart)
tfsnifs: system32\dla\tfsnifs.sys (autostart)
tfsnopio: system32\dla\tfsnopio.sys (autostart)
tfsnpool: system32\dla\tfsnpool.sys (autostart)
tfsnudf: system32\dla\tfsnudf.sys (autostart)
tfsnudfa: system32\dla\tfsnudfa.sys (autostart)
Themes: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
TIEHDUSB: system32\drivers\tiehdusb.sys (manual start)
TosIde: \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\toside.sys (disabled)
Distributed Link Tracking Client: %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
ultra: \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\ultra.sys (disabled)
Windows User Mode Driver Framework: C:\WINDOWS\system32\wdfmgr.exe (autostart)
Microcode Update Driver: System32\DRIVERS\update.sys (manual start)
Universal Plug and Play Device Host: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k LocalService (manual start)
Uninterruptible Power Supply: %SystemRoot%\System32\ups.exe (manual start)
Microsoft USB Generic Parent Driver: System32\DRIVERS\usbccgp.sys (manual start)
Microsoft USB 2.0 Enhanced Host Controller Miniport Driver: System32\DRIVERS\usbehci.sys (manual start)
USB2 Enabled Hub: System32\DRIVERS\usbhub.sys (manual start)
Microsoft USB PRINTER Class: System32\DRIVERS\usbprint.sys (manual start)
USB Scanner Driver: System32\DRIVERS\usbscan.sys (manual start)
USB Mass Storage Driver: System32\DRIVERS\USBSTOR.SYS (manual start)
Microsoft USB Universal Host Controller Miniport Driver: System32\DRIVERS\usbuhci.sys (manual start)
VGA Display Controller.: \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\vga.sys (system)
VIA AGP Bus Filter: \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\viaagp.sys (disabled)
ViaIde: \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\viaide.sys (disabled)
vsdatant: System32\vsdatant.sys (system)
TrueVector Internet Monitor: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\ZoneLabs\vsmon.exe -service (autostart)
Volume Shadow Copy: %SystemRoot%\System32\vssvc.exe (manual start)
Windows Time: %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
Remote Access IP ARP Driver: System32\DRIVERS\wanarp.sys (manual start)
WAN Miniport (ATW): System32\DRIVERS\wanatw4.sys (manual start)
WAN Miniport (ATW) Service: "C:\WINDOWS\wanmpsvc.exe" (autostart)
Microsoft WINMM WDM Audio Compatibility Driver: system32\drivers\wdmaud.sys (manual start)
WebClient: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k LocalService (autostart)
winachsf: System32\DRIVERS\HSF_CNXT.sys (manual start)
Windows Management Instrumentation: %systemroot%\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
WMDM PMSP Service: C:\WINDOWS\System32\MsPMSPSv.exe (autostart)
Portable Media Serial Number Service: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (manual start)
WMI Performance Adapter: C:\WINDOWS\System32\wbem\wmiapsrv.exe (manual start)
Windows Socket 2.0 Non-IFS Service Provider Support Environment: \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\ws2ifsl.sys (disabled)
Automatic Updates: %systemroot%\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
Wireless Zero Configuration: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
Intel AHCI Controller: system32\drivers\iaStor.sys (system)
Security Center: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
Network Provisioning Service: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (manual start)

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Windows NT logon/logoff scripts:
*No scripts set to run*

Windows NT checkdisk command:
BootExecute = autocheck autochk *

Windows NT 'Wininit.ini':
PendingFileRenameOperations: *Registry value not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating ShellServiceObjectDelayLoad items:

PostBootReminder: C:\WINDOWS\system32\SHELL32.dll
CDBurn: C:\WINDOWS\system32\SHELL32.dll
WebCheck: C:\WINDOWS\System32\webcheck.dll
SysTray: C:\WINDOWS\System32\stobject.dll

--------------------------------------------------
Autorun entries from Registry:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer\Run

*Registry key not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer\Run

*Registry key not found*

--------------------------------------------------

End of report, 45,182 bytes
Report generated in 0.125 seconds

Command line options:
/verbose - to add additional info on each section
/complete - to include empty sections and unsuspicious data
/full - to include several rarely-important sections
/force9x - to include Win9x-only startups even if running on WinNT
/forcent - to include WinNT-only startups even if running on Win9x
/forceall - to include all Win9x and WinNT startups, regardless of platform
/history - to list version history only


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

I can't see anything wrong in any of those logs are you still ahving problems


----------



## stish50 (Dec 16, 2005)

I no longer have the annoying thing come up when I start my computer.


I still occassionally have my internet cut off after my computer has been on for a couple days. I think it has something to do with ZoneAlarm because when my internet stops working, I can shut down zone alarm and it starts working again.


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

I can't help you there then but it sounds like soemthing with ZA, possibly it blocking something it shouldn't do


----------



## stish50 (Dec 16, 2005)

Thanks for all your help!


----------

